
Data Breach at Digital Ocean - bartkappenburg
https://imgur.com/gallery/fKuMpQB
======
shawncampbell
Text of email from DO:

> Hi there,

>Yesterday we learned that a DigitalOcean-owned document from 2018 was
unintentionally made available via a public link. This document contained your
email address and/or account name (the name you gave your account at sign-up)
as well as some data about your account that may have included Droplet count,
bandwidth usage, some support or sales communications notes, and the amount
you paid during 2018. After a detailed review by our security team we
identified it was accessed at least 15 times before the document was taken
down.

>Our community is built on trust, so we are taking steps to make sure this
doesn’t happen again. We will be educating our employees on protecting
customer data, establishing new procedures to alert us of potential exposures
in a more timely manner, and making configuration changes to prevent future
data exposure.

>We believe in holding ourselves accountable to our customers and that
includes when we make mistakes. While we can assure you that your Droplets and
other systems you run on our platform have not been impacted by this mistake,
we are committed to being transparent anytime we feel your data has been used
in a way that does not align with our values.

>We welcome the opportunity to talk through any questions or concerns you may
have — just reply to this email.

>Thank you, Trust @ DigitalOcean

------
dud3z
I just received the same and i would have much appreciated if they also shared
the actual data with us, only MY OWN data obviously :)

